# Scroll Saw Dust Collection



## PeteT82 (Nov 10, 2016)

This set up doesn't have as much suction at the nozzle as I hoped for, but I think it will be enough. We'll see what happens when we have a chance to give it a real test. The dowel in the upright slides over to hold the arm in the up position.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have to say that you are thinking outside of the box. Let us know how it works. Perhaps a video of it in action?


----------



## sunnybob (Sep 3, 2016)

Isnt that blue hose designed for blowing the dust away rather than collecting?

I would use a bigger diameter hose.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*my reaction ....*

I think you have closed the air movement down too far. As an experiment I would hook a shop vac directly to one of those adjustable nozzle as see how far away it is effective.

Another thought is those nozzles are meant for pressure rather than suction, but I could be wrong. You also have it split for above and underneath suction which may not have the best air flow. Air flow is difficult to predict, a lot like electricity, you can't watch it. Experimentation is the only way to confirm you "theories" or applications. I don't know is suction if the same as pressure as far as volume of air is concerned.

I use 2 separate shop vacs to collect the dust on my RAS, one off the blade shroud, the other off the catch box from below. That seems to work fairly well. The bottom one has a 2 1/2" hose, the blade shroud has a 1 1/4" hose. Home Depot has sales on shop vacs every so often for "cheap"....


----------



## PeteT82 (Nov 10, 2016)

I thought about the shop vac idea, but they're noisy and not made to run for extended periods. The DC is noisy, too but not like a shop vac. The Loc-Line is 3/4 ID, but all those joints must really cut down on the flow. Yup, it's made for pressure, not suction. 
Made some cuts in 3/4" pine and 1/4" walnut, picked up all the dust below and most above.


----------

